# 70 % der Deutschen: schlechte Erfahrungen im Internet



## Heiko (4 Juli 2011)

Laut einer Umfrage von BITKOM haben 70 % der deutschen Internetnutzer (älter als 14 Jahre) mindestens schon einmal negative Erfahrungen im Internet gemacht. Im Vergleich dazu waren es 2010 noch 43 Prozent.
47 % der User waren schon einmal von Computerviren oder anderen Schädlingen betroffen, was ca. 25 Millionen Nutzern entspricht.
85 % der deutschen Internetuser fühlen sich zudem durch Cybergefahren bedroht.

Dieser Trend wird durch die polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik (PKW) bestätigt: Die Zahl der dort erfassten Betrugsfälle im Internet ist im vergangenen Jahr um fast 19 % auf knapp 60.000 gestiegen. Die Hälfte davon entfällt auf Phishing von Onlinebanking-Daten oder dem missbräuchlichen Einsatz von Kreditkartendaten.


----------

